# added new piranhas



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

i changed the water in my tanks 1 day before they arrived. what if the ph is a little high or a little low. what do the fish act like. i have a new elong, rhom, and gold. i used the old water from a big tank for water for a ten gall for the rhom. but he seems to be the most active. the elong just floats there and the gold just hides. the elong and rhom did eat a feader. the gold who was highly stressed and about dead is moving around at times. just has me worried. dont know what all of the balences r and what they do. what kind of tester should i get. thanks


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

A little high or low for piranhas should not make a difference. Get a whole nitrite,ammonia and ph testing kits. There is a possibality your new water from your new tank is unestablish or your fish is just settling in. Give it time.


----------

